# CPF Gear ....gotta create a new Logo



## qip (Sep 17, 2009)

the candlepowerforums logo is a bit ehhh or on some items needs tweaking in location , just on the clock alone the big and little hands block the logo ....good time for a contest for cpf gear design


----------



## Greta (Sep 17, 2009)

Uh... no... the CPF Logo is what it is. I can add to the existing "base" logo, like I have for the other CPF sites but the original CPF Logo will not be changing. 

FWIW, I totally forgot the clocks... I'll go check them now.


----------



## qip (Sep 17, 2009)

adding to the base logo would be nice on some of the items for more ooomph ...im disappointed you didnt model the shirts yourself


----------



## gsxrac (Sep 18, 2009)

Woohoo!!! Didnt even know we had gear yet. Just checked it out and will be placing an order for a Tee for myself and a onesie for the son that is coming at the end of November. Now just to convince my fiancee he should wear it home from the hospital :thinking:


----------



## Aircraft800 (Sep 18, 2009)

I just placed my order for a shirt and bumper sticker. I wish I had your email addresses so I could send you a $5 coupon!


----------



## Ecko (Oct 1, 2009)

Greta said:


> Uh... no... the CPF Logo is what it is. I can add to the existing "base" logo, like I have for the other CPF sites *but the original CPF Logo will not be changing. *
> 
> FWIW, I totally forgot the clocks... I'll go check them now.



Just out of curiosity, is there a reason that you do not want to update the logo? I think an updated logo would make the site look more pro and it would certainly help to move some gear in the CP store.


----------



## guardpost3 (Oct 1, 2009)

Ecko said:


> Just out of curiosity, is there a reason that you do not want to update the logo? I think an updated logo would make the site look more pro and it would certainly help to move some gear in the CP store.


 
+1


----------



## csshih (Oct 1, 2009)

Ecko said:


> Just out of curiosity, is there a reason that you do not want to update the logo? I think an updated logo would make the site look more pro and it would certainly help to move some gear in the CP store.


another +1..


----------



## mwaldron (Oct 1, 2009)

I think it looks fine on the forums header, but it's downright ugly on the gear.


----------



## Stormchaser1 (Oct 1, 2009)

mwaldron said:


> I think it looks fine on the forums header, but it's downright ugly on the gear.


 
My thoughts exactly. It keeps me from buying any gear.


----------



## DUQ (Oct 1, 2009)

qip said:


> the candlepowerforums logo is a bit ehhh or on some items needs tweaking in location , just on the clock alone the big and little hands block the logo ....good time for a contest for cpf gear design



Stop asking guy's; it's not going to happen


----------



## Greta (Oct 1, 2009)

Tell ya what... write to Surefire and tell them that their logo looks like shite on shirts and such (well it does! Not my fault!)... and tell them you want them to change their logo. Get back to me when they get back to you on that... ok?


----------



## RyanA (Oct 1, 2009)

I can't see any reason to change the logo. Stability helps recognizably. Look at Coke. Coke is one of the most recognized brands on the planet. And yet their logo has remained largely unchanged for over one hundred years. And like CandlePowerForums their original market targeted people "just looking to score a hit".:nana:


----------



## f22shift (Oct 1, 2009)

Stormchaser1 said:


> My thoughts exactly. It keeps me from buying any gear.


 me too. i was all excited then realized it's the banner generically stamped on everything.:nana:


----------



## qip (Oct 1, 2009)

mwaldron said:


> I think it looks fine on the forums header, but it's downright ugly on the gear.




exactly 


and this isnt a typical surefire logo is it  its been given a little makeover i see


----------



## mwaldron (Oct 1, 2009)

Greta said:


> Tell ya what... write to Surefire and tell them that their logo looks like shite on shirts and such (well it does! Not my fault!)... and tell them you want them to change their logo. Get back to me when they get back to you on that... ok?



I did write to them to tell them that I was disappointed in the hat I bought from them, it was made in China (which I thought ironic for a Made in USA company such as SF) and it was sized appropriately for typical smaller Chinese person. They never responded. 

So you're +1 on Surefire support, but I'm still not buying any gear with the existing CPF logo on it


----------



## Ecko (Oct 1, 2009)

RyanA said:


> I can't see any reason to change the logo. Stability helps recognizably. Look at Coke. Coke is one of the most recognized brands on the planet. And yet their logo has remained largely unchanged for over one hundred years. And like CandlePowerForums their original market targeted people "just looking to score a hit".:nana:



Theres nothing wrong with keeping things fresh and up to date. 


Some companys hit it on the first try, others had to take a few swings.








Whatever though, some people get it, some people don't.


----------



## RyanA (Oct 1, 2009)

I see your point. But a shiny new logo won't make CPF cool, we do. We make it cool. Not the other way around. It is a visual representation for people to associate our group with, that's all. I'll rock the "corny" logo all day long because I'm proud of it.


----------



## mwaldron (Oct 1, 2009)

RyanA said:


> I see your point. But a shiny new logo won't make CPF cool, we do. We make it cool. Not the other way around. It is a visual representation for people to associate our group with, that's all. I'll rock the "corny" logo all day long because I'm proud of it.



That is a good point....


----------



## Stormchaser1 (Oct 1, 2009)

RyanA said:


> I can't see any reason to change the logo. Stability helps recognizably. Look at Coke. Coke is one of the most recognized brands on the planet. And yet their logo has remained largely unchanged for over one hundred years. And like CandlePowerForums their original market targeted people "just looking to score a hit".:nana:


 

Wal-mart even changed their's, although i do respect the decision not to if that is her wish.


----------



## Greta (Oct 1, 2009)

mwaldron said:


> ... but I'm still not buying any gear with the existing CPF logo on it


 
And ya know what? I'm ok with that! Isn't that cool?


----------



## Vesper (Oct 1, 2009)

How about a changing alternative logo for shirts and stuff. Leave the site's 1997 button alone. It's retro now anyway. Alternate logos can be an ongoing thing - you know - "hey cool look at that, the 2010 shirt, wish I had ordered one of those..." sort of thing.


----------



## Illum (Oct 1, 2009)

the butt pill has its place...

Its a good banner, but not a good logo material, and especially not on a white background


----------



## csshih (Oct 1, 2009)

Greta said:


> And ya know what? I'm ok with that! Isn't that cool?



but we want to show our cpf-ness!!!(in a better looking way)


----------



## Greta (Oct 1, 2009)

csshih said:


> but we want to show our cpf-ness!!!(in a better looking way)


 
Hmmm... considering I've seen what some of you consider to be "better looking" (in siglines  )... you'll forgive me, I hope, if I'm a bit skeptical? :duh2: 

And seeing as how this is my company and the logo is my trademark, it needs to be something that I can work with easily, is versatile for all of the CPF sites, blahblahblah. And so... if someone here comes up with an "alternative" and I don't like it or want it, they will be all butthurt. And if I come up with an alternative that **I** like but half of you don't, then we're all back to square one. Can't please everyone. Gave up on that a _LOOOOOONG_ time ago!

Ultimately, it is my decision because it is my company. Tomorrow, I am going to Bonaire for a week to sit on the beach and snorkle and kayak and actually BE on vacation. I'll consider a "revision" while I'm contemplating the meaning of life while sipping a foo-foo drink on the beach. 

See you all next week!! :wave:


----------



## Vesper (Oct 1, 2009)

RyanA said:


> I see your point. But a shiny new logo won't make CPF cool, we do. We make it cool. Not the other way around. It is a visual representation for people to associate our group with, that's all. I'll rock the "corny" logo all day long because I'm proud of it.



Exactly! Check it out. I've already bought mine.


----------



## RyanA (Oct 1, 2009)

Greta said:


> Hmmm... considering I've seen what some of you consider to be "better looking" (in siglines  )... you'll forgive me, I hope, if I'm a bit skeptical? :duh2:
> 
> And seeing as how this is my company and the logo is my trademark, it needs to be something that I can work with easily, is versatile for all of the CPF sites, blahblahblah. And so... if someone here comes up with an "alternative" and I don't like it or want it, they will be all butthurt. And if I come up with an alternative that **I** like but half of you don't, then we're all back to square one. Can't please everyone. Gave up on that a _LOOOOOONG_ time ago!
> 
> ...



Greta, how about this one for your consideration "We're not afraid of the dark, the dark is afraid of us." it's from [email protected]'s sigline. How awesome would that be on a black T shirt. Anyway, enjoy the kayaking and foo-foo drinks.



Vesper said:


> Exactly! Check it out. I've already bought mine.



What are you protesting in that picture?


----------



## Greta (Oct 1, 2009)

> Greta, how about this one for your consideration "We're not afraid of the dark, the dark is afraid of us." it's from [email protected]'s sigline. How awesome would that be on a black T shirt.


 
See Ryan? That's what I mean! I don't like it... and I wouldn't wear it. So where are we now? :shrug:



> Anyway, enjoy the kayaking and foo-foo drinks.


 
I will! Thank you!


----------



## Burgess (Oct 1, 2009)

Vesper said:


>


 



RyanA said:


> What are you protesting in that picture?


 

Spell-Checkers


_


----------



## Vesper (Oct 1, 2009)

RyanA said:


> What are you protesting in that picture?



The MORANS. Man I hate them.


----------



## RyanA (Oct 1, 2009)

Greta said:


> See Ryan? That's what I mean! I don't like it... and I wouldn't wear it. So where are we now? :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> I will! Thank you!



Then we are eternally at odds madam. I take back everything I said about kayaks and foo foo drinks.


----------



## RyanA (Oct 1, 2009)

Vesper said:


> The MORANS. Man I hate them.



I would almost be inclined to think you are creating a straw man.


----------



## csshih (Oct 2, 2009)

Greta said:


> Hmmm... considering I've seen what some of you consider to be "better looking" (in siglines  )... you'll forgive me, I hope, if I'm a bit skeptical? :duh2:
> hehe. is my logo _that _bad? I ran out of ideas for mine..
> 
> Ultimately, it is my decision because it is my company. Tomorrow, I am going to Bonaire for a week to sit on the beach and snorkle and kayak and actually BE on vacation. I'll consider a "revision" while I'm contemplating the meaning of life while sipping a foo-foo drink on the beach.
> ...


:wave:


----------



## karlthev (Oct 2, 2009)

Hmmm, I once knew a family by the name of Moran, very nice folks!



Karl


----------



## Aircraft800 (Oct 2, 2009)

I personally like it the way it is. Sometimes it's better to stick with is known, repetition.

It's funny that no one has posted a logo that they believe is better. Post em up, we'll be the judge, not that anything will change, but at least you can express your ideas.


----------



## Greta (Oct 2, 2009)

In the spirit of change and all that... I'll admit that I did consider adding the following line below the familiar image... _"Keeping the lights on around the world". _Thought that was kinda neat... 

Craig... I'm not a big fan of huge banner-type images in siglines. I don't mind the ones like Aircraft800's because they are temporary. But one's like yours? Annoying to me. Takes up too much valuable real estate in a thread... over and over and over... depending on how many times you post in that thread. Then consider everyone else that does the same thing. Waste of space that could otherwise be filled with valuable information or witty reparte!


----------



## Tempest UK (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, I plan on ordering a CPF shirt 

I'm sure that a more glitzy, glamorous logo could be created, but to me that's not the point. The logo we have now is the CPF logo - it is inextricably tied in my mind to CPF as a forum/community, and accordingly if I want a CPF shirt then that's the logo I'm going to want on it. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DUQ (Oct 2, 2009)

I'll be picking up one of those cool coffee mugs and an organic T-shirt


----------



## csshih (Oct 2, 2009)

Greta said:


> Waste of space that could otherwise be filled with valuable information or witty reparte!


 
Huge logos? what huge logos. I deny everything! you have no evidence! :nana:

Advice understood, and problem corrected. Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Lumenz (Oct 2, 2009)

It's simple, easily recognized and it would look good on a t-shirt.

What other ideas have you guys got? The logo probably won't change, but I am interested to find out what kinds of logos you guys might come up with.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Oct 2, 2009)

That's the spirit!! Bring more on!

(huge sig removed!):kiss:


----------



## DM51 (Oct 3, 2009)

Lumenz said:


>


Sorry, but... :sick2:


----------



## csshih (Oct 3, 2009)

no DM! you can't say ew without submitting your own! that's the new rule!


----------



## Ecko (Oct 3, 2009)

I'll save my ideas for when or if a contest and prize are announced.


----------



## Stormchaser1 (Oct 3, 2009)

I think it should stay the same for the website, but i would definately want something different say for a hat or shirt. Something where everyone isn't always asking, whats that?


----------



## RyanA (Oct 3, 2009)

the ibew logo holding a flashlight?


----------



## electromage (Oct 3, 2009)

Greta, and the members who like the current logo, I'd just like to add my opinion for consideration, if it's truly unwanted, take no offense. 

I agree that the members are what makes this forum great. The information and ideas here are a result of the hundreds of people that come here every day and share them. The logo at the top is just a symbol.

For what it's worth, I don't personally care for the logo, my girlfriend doesn't either. It looks a bit old-fashioned (as in 90's web design), and while it may have taken time and consideration, it doesn't represent that. I know not everyone is a skilled artist, and it may have been all that was possible at the time. It's appearance suggests that it was thrown together in a matter of minutes, with some effects for good measure. I'm *not* going to let that spoil my time here, and it's not going to keep me from coming back, I can just ignore it if I don't like it.

The problem for me, and the reason this thread was started, is that while the logo is fine for sitting on top of these forums, it doesn't lend itself well to items that one would carry/wear every day. The members of this forum are here because we share a common interest, and not because of the logo. Once we put that logo on a shirt, and walk out in public with it, we should feel proud to wear it. That's all about the image itself, not the community that it represents. When a member sees it, they get a warm, fuzzy, familiar feeling. When you run in to someone in the market, they see a funny blue pill, with fuzzy, not-quite-centered text on it.

A re-design of the logo isn't going to weaken this community, delete threads, or make us think twice about our interests, but it might make us more proud to be identified by it. You might not care that I won't buy merchandise with the current logo on it, Greta, but you should care that I _would_ buy the merchandise if it had a better looking logo on it. I think that the EDCForums logo looks cool, and I own one of their T-shirts. I think that when people see a more sophisticated logo, they're more inclined to look at it longer, or ask questions about it.

This is a large community, and I know that I'm far from the best or most creative graphic artist out there. I'd be interested to see what some of the other members can come up with. We should have a contest, allow people to submit ideas, and the members can vote and decide which they like best. We can even take ideas that we like, and give feedback to make them better. In that way, you're embracing the spirit of the community. There are so many ways that members help each other out here, why not let us help to make the logo/merchandise more appealing?

It does represent all of us, after all, what would this forum be if it were just one person's experience, knowledge, and opinions?


----------



## Empath (Oct 3, 2009)

electromage said:


> When you run in to someone in the market, they see a funny blue pill, with fuzzy, not-quite-centered text on it.



That's the way they see us anyway.


----------



## RyanA (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok, how's this for cool. Motorcycles are a huge part of Americana, right? I've been watching a lot of "Sons of Anarchy" on TV lately (Who doesn't love the modernized Hamlet/self destruction theme). Anyways, what if someone Photochopped up the logo holding a flashlight with the text reading "*Suns of Semiconductors*"? Think of it on a black tee with white logo. Super cool, huh?:huh:


----------



## Greta (Oct 13, 2009)

RyanA said:


> Ok, how's this for cool. Motorcycles are a huge part of Americana, right? I've been watching a lot of "Sons of Anarchy" on TV lately (Who doesn't love the modernized Hamlet/self destruction theme). Anyways, what if someone Photochopped up the logo holding a flashlight with the text reading "*Suns of Semiconductors*"? Think of it on a black tee with white logo. Super cool, huh?:huh:


Ummmmm.... no.


----------



## csshih (Oct 13, 2009)

Lol. Looks like Greta's back from her vacation?


----------



## Aircraft800 (Oct 13, 2009)

Back from vacation already? I hope you enjoyed it while it lasted.


----------



## Greta (Oct 13, 2009)

csshih said:


> Lol. Looks like Greta's back from her vacation?


Yes, I am back... 

This is pretty much what I looked like and what I did for 6 days straight...


----------



## csshih (Oct 13, 2009)

What?! No night snorkeling with a flashlight?


----------



## qip (Oct 13, 2009)

even without the blue pill background just the letters would be nice


----------



## Greta (Oct 13, 2009)

csshih said:


> What?! No night snorkeling with a flashlight?


I couldn't get the flashlights away from my husband...


----------



## Greta (Oct 13, 2009)

qip said:


> even without the blue pill background just the letters would be nice


This has potential.... :thinking:


----------



## addictedmatt (Oct 13, 2009)

I would buy that. That would look decent on a shirt.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree.


----------



## qip (Oct 13, 2009)

in microsoft powerpoint theres a bunch of different fonts to choose from , there were several i liked, could use minor adjusting also if you wanna leave out the ".com" or not 


*Fonts video* , dont mind the sound from background ,i forgot about it while doing the cell phone video...show is "that 70s show" 

maybe theres a better font some may think is better


----------



## saabgoblin (Oct 13, 2009)

DM51 said:


> Sorry, but... :sick2:


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## addictedmatt (Oct 13, 2009)

qip said:


> in microsoft powerpoint theres a bunch of different fonts to choose from , there were several i liked, could use minor adjusting also if you wanna leave out the ".com" or not
> 
> 
> *Fonts video* , dont mind the sound from background ,i forgot about it while doing the cell phone video...show is "that 70s show"
> ...



I liked the third one.


----------



## qip (Oct 13, 2009)

heres some i like , 3rd one is here too


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Oct 13, 2009)

Greta,

Any plans for a CPF badge? It would be a great way to pick CPF'ers out of a crowd at shows like SHOT, Blade, etc...

I would sport one proudly!

Regards,
Flavio


----------



## Patriot (Oct 13, 2009)

qip said:


> even without the blue pill background just the letters would be nice




Good start but it needs to have something symbolic or iconic integrated in.


----------



## qip (Oct 13, 2009)

i figure "CPF" would be the icon, just need to figure how to go about it

not sure about what printing limits are or if its just small logos but this would look nice on a mouse pad or novelty item 






same but subtle change, more bright vivid light


----------



## Patriot (Oct 13, 2009)

Pretty nice. I like the beam shinning down.


----------



## Greta (Oct 13, 2009)

Don't get hung up on anything gentlemen. There are no guarantees that any changes at all will be made and no guarantees that the changes that a _FEW_ (compared to the entire membership) of you like will be the ones made.


----------



## qip (Oct 13, 2009)

just getting the ball rollin


----------



## Burgess (Oct 13, 2009)

to *qip* --

I think your second example, with *GOLD* letters for CPF, would be :twothumbs

_


----------



## csshih (Oct 13, 2009)

Greta said:


> I couldn't get the flashlights away from my husband...


aaah... this is where that ancient maglite incans come in handy... especially the super long 6D ones.. -->


----------



## Vesper (Oct 14, 2009)

Simple is nice:


----------



## qip (Oct 14, 2009)

Burgess said:


> to *qip* --
> 
> I think your second example, with *GOLD* letters for CPF, would be :twothumbs
> 
> _




like gold eh 

good for a black shirt


----------



## Aircraft800 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey look! Actual logo's.


----------



## Ecko (Oct 14, 2009)

Any chance of this becoming a contest with some kind of prize? I have some pretty good ideas sitting on my comp.


----------



## Greta (Oct 14, 2009)

Ecko said:


> Any chance of this becoming a contest with some kind of prize? I have some pretty good ideas sitting on my comp.


Not at this time and no promises for the future.


----------



## RyanA (Oct 14, 2009)

qip said:


> heres some i like , 3rd one is here too



Definitely not the KFC font (top right).


----------



## Tempest UK (Oct 14, 2009)

I've just placed an order for a CPF logo t-shirt...thought I had better order one before anything changes! 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Ecko (Oct 14, 2009)

Well I might as well show what I came up with.


----------



## Greta (Oct 14, 2009)

YIKES!!  And some say the current ones are too busy!! WOW! 

Alot of work there and very creative but... WOW! :duck:


----------



## Empath (Oct 14, 2009)

Just a point of information: Candlepower is a single word. The phrase "candle power" would indicate something powered by candle.

Incidentally, that image needs to be resized in order to stop the horizontal scrolling.


----------



## Greta (Oct 15, 2009)

Empath said:


> Just a point of information: Candlepower is a single word. The phrase "candle power" would indicate something powered by candle.


 
Well... it could be said that the original "flashlights" were powered by candles... lanterns, torches, etc. Perhaps it might not be a bad idea to have the CPF logo reflect (no pun intended) the roots of our obsession... a candle!


----------



## Tempest UK (Oct 15, 2009)

Greta said:


> ... torches, etc.



But they're _all_ torches :nana:

What ho! Jolly good! Spiffing tea and crumpets, eh?

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## saabgoblin (Oct 15, 2009)

Greta said:


> Well... it could be said that the original "flashlights" were powered by candles... lanterns, torches, etc. Perhaps it might not be a bad idea to have the CPF logo reflect (no pun intended) the roots of our obsession... a candle!


Not a bad idea on the candle image:candle:. As for the original logo, maybe just adding another color option for the embroidery other than the stock Blue would be a nice choice for variety sake, maybe like an olive, black, or tan option. This may be cost prohibitive due to the parameters of production put forth by the embroidery company in so far as the number of pieces required for an order.


----------



## Greta (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## qip (Oct 15, 2009)

hey hey not to shabby, could see the water inspired vacation in there


----------



## Greta (Oct 15, 2009)

qip said:


> hey hey not to shabby, could see the water inspired vacation in there


 ... yeah... guess I'm still in the Caribbean... 

Still working on it. Not quite completely happy with it yet.


----------



## Dioni (Oct 15, 2009)

Greta said:


>


 
I like it.


----------



## Greta (Oct 16, 2009)

I think I like this one best so far. Simple.


----------



## Greta (Oct 16, 2009)

How about instead of "A lighter place" just simply "A light place"? 

And where is everyone with their opinions NOW?


----------



## saabgoblin (Oct 16, 2009)

Greta said:


>





Greta said:


> How about instead of "A lighter place" just simply "A light place"?
> 
> And where is everyone with their opinions NOW?


I like the top image the best for it's sharpness and clarity but it all depends on what can be best executed by the embroidery machines as well. A friend of mine actually has one of those industrial machines that has numerous computer programed sewing heads and they can pull of some pretty technical designs.

The Lighter Place and A light place ideas are growing on me as well.


----------



## qip (Oct 16, 2009)

Greta said:


> I think I like this one best so far. Simple.




not sure if i like a slogan and it gets in the way of the bright beam  



Greta said:


>





i like this and that blinding light in the second one, can the blue rays be extended to the edge


----------



## Greta (Oct 16, 2009)

qip... I would like the blue rays to the edge too. I will see what I can do. The problem with it is evident in your quote of the images... see the white "shadow" out beyond the edges of the black pill? I can fix it... just need to tweek a few things. 

The logo was just something I thought perhaps might be nifty. I honestly can go either way with that. 

Either option....

this...





or this...





... would be easily modified for the other CPF sites. I have already worked up so examples for CPFMarketPlace, CPFUnderground and CPFGreen. They are still in .psd format though. I'll get them worked up in .gif format and get them posted later when I get my homework assignments done... (damn classes...  )

BTW qip... thank you for your input...


----------



## RocketTomato (Oct 16, 2009)

Greta said:


> How about instead of "A lighter place" just simply "A light place"?
> 
> And where is everyone with their opinions NOW?




How about "An enlightening place" or "Come get illuminated"


----------



## Tempest UK (Oct 16, 2009)

Greta said:


>



I prefer the simple designs, so this one gets my vote so far.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Greta (Oct 16, 2009)

RocketTomato said:


> How about "An enlightening place"...


 

Oooooo!!! I *LIKE* that!! :twothumbs


----------



## qip (Oct 16, 2009)

im curious if you mix it up in a compromise how it would look...maybe putting the lightspot on the edge may be best and with the middle & left dark and crisp it makes everyone happy


----------



## Greta (Oct 16, 2009)

LOL!! Great minds think alike! I was _*JUST*_ thinking about combining the two versions...   

... mind you, I'm _*SUPPOSED*_ to be doing homework! oo:


----------



## csshih (Oct 16, 2009)

Greta said:


>


:duh2::twothumbs

would have to be edited for gear(the wave placed to cover to whole shirt?) (ooh!!! black shirt, "cpf" on front, wave on back, slogan also on bacl)
that looks nice.

though.. a button still?


----------



## qip (Oct 16, 2009)

csshih said:


> though.. a button still?




yes but on a black or white shirt it may not look as bad being its a black *crispy edgy* looking logo and on a black shirt it may blend in better than one would think




homework, this is much more important than homework


----------



## Greta (Oct 16, 2009)

I decided to stick with the pill because it is CPF.. has been since almost the beginning. I drew a picture of the Nike "swoosh" on a piece of paper and showed it to my son. Asked him what he thought of. He said "Nike" without hesitation. Then I asked him what "logo" he thought of when I mentioned CPF... without hesitation he said, "the pill". Like it or not... it is CPF... :shrug:


----------



## csshih (Oct 16, 2009)

oh. sounds good to me then


----------



## Greta (Oct 16, 2009)

... and yes Craig... some modifications will need to be made for the T-shirt designs. I already have ideas for those. I'll post them all when I get them done.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Oct 16, 2009)

I like your ideas, but the double pill just doesn't sit good with me. The small one with CPF in it looks out of place. One backdrop pill shape is fine, but drop the CPF one altogether. Maybe work on the CPF text, either a different font, or much bigger letters. The slogan ideas are all good too, we need one.

EDIT: Hey wait, I thought we were not talking about this :shakehead


----------



## Greta (Oct 16, 2009)

Aircraft800 said:


> EDIT: Hey wait, I thought we were not talking about this :shakehead


 
It is a girl's prerogative to change her mind. Especially if she's spent a week hanging out on a Caribbean island taking in the peaceful feng shui and communing with the fishes.


----------



## Blight (Oct 16, 2009)

Greta said:


> qip... I would like the blue rays to the edge too. I will see what I can do. The problem with it is evident in your quote of the images... see the white "shadow" out beyond the edges of the black pill? I can fix it... just need to tweek a few things.
> 
> The logo was just something I thought perhaps might be nifty. I honestly can go either way with that.
> 
> ...



Just adding an opinion. Of the two badges, I like the top one better,, but there's something about the font that looks off when spelling out CPF. I also think you should move the glare off the the right a bit. Both are much better than the current blue pill one. 

While the badge might look nice on a mug or keychain, I think simplicity might be best for a t-shirt. I like the middle left one.


----------



## Zeruel (Oct 16, 2009)

Greta said:


> It is a girl's prerogative to change her mind. Especially if she's spent a week hanging out on a Caribbean island taking in the peaceful feng shui and communing with the fishes.


  


I'm glad a change is reconsidered.


----------



## Ajay (Oct 16, 2009)

I like where this is going. Can't wait for the finalized version.
I need me a T-shirt.


----------



## qip (Oct 16, 2009)

at the very least,the progress is promising


----------



## Greta (Oct 16, 2009)

Needs a little refining but...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2009)

Bah, too simple






:devil:

Just kidding, the new pill looks good enough to eat.


----------



## petrev (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes - Pill for Websites

BUT






Simpler - No Big Block of Ink (nasty tends to crack with use/abuse etc.)
or major area of expensive embroidery needed.

Change fonts etc as desired . . .

Cheers
Pete


----------



## addictedmatt (Oct 17, 2009)

Sweet shirt!


----------



## Greta (Oct 17, 2009)

Let me explain a few things so some of you won't be wasting your time.

I am using Cafe Press for the CPF Gear. They have quality products and more importantly, they cut out the middle man... me. You order directly from them, they make the product when it is ordered (no inventory to maintain) and ship it directly to you.

The hitch is that they kinda have issues with transparent backgrounds. This is why it's at least good to have the pill.... minimizes that issue. I can try to work on that but there's just so much that can be done.

Keep in mind also that white t-shirts will also be available. I can make adjustments for that but will still have the transparent background issue.

Now to the embroidery. There are only a few products that are available with the embroidery... the polo shirts, some of the caps... and they are done in a "patch" type way. It is a round template and again the transparent background can be an issue. I'm thinking though that the design without the pill would work out very nicely for that. (Thank you Petrev... I'd not thought of that...  :thumbsup: )

My thoughts for the products is to include the ".com" after "CandlePowerForums" but omit it for the forums... redundant. 



> No Big Block of Ink (nasty tends to crack with use/abuse etc.)


 
This is not an issue with the Cafe Press products. I have a t-shirt from a few years ago that is still as nice as the day I got it. And my new organic t-shirt is awesome as well. BTW... the organic t-shirts? By FAR!... the softest, nicest t-shirt I own. I REALLY like it!! :twothumbs

That's all I can think of right now....


----------



## petrev (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Greta

Cafe Press seem OK - Just have to set the background for black shirts eg the transparent colour so that white doesn't dissapear. May have to do another artwork for light shirts if desired but the above one has a dark drop shadow anyway I believe.

Personally I like Black or Dark Grey

Cheers
Pete

ps. I like the design without the .com 
The .com is understood 
or if an interested party want's to find the clan they will just search Google and up we pop !

Cafe Press design guide
http://www.cafepress.com/cp/learn/index.aspx?page=blackshirts
*Designing for Dark Apparel*




When designing for dark t-shirts at CafePress, keep in mind that white areas of your designs will no longer be treated as transparent when printing on dark. For example, if your image is on a white background, the white background will be printed along with your design. The whites of the eyes will be white, not the color of the garment.
You'll want to create and upload transparent images to obtain professional looking t-shirt designs. Start by choosing your background color.

etc.


----------



## Tempest UK (Oct 17, 2009)

The logo has changed 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Greta (Oct 17, 2009)

Petrev... Yes, I am aware of the Cafe Press info regarding background colors and all that. I actually read it before I started working on this!


----------



## gunga (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow, that new graphic is nice!

Can we get some form of CPF light, any kind?

Just need to get one (or more).

:thumbsup:


----------



## Greta (Oct 17, 2009)

gunga said:


> Wow, that new graphic is nice!
> 
> Can we get some form of CPF light, any kind?
> 
> ...


That would be up to some manufacturer to set up. And the design, etc. would need to be approved by me first. I doubt any manufacturer would do anything other than a numbered limited run. And of course, it would have to be a quality light... sorry, but I'm not going to have the CPF name on some cheap knock-off or clone.


----------



## csshih (Oct 17, 2009)

that logo looks pretty cool on the heavy metal theme, but not on the subdued default theme.


----------



## petrev (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Greta

:thumbsup:


----------



## addictedmatt (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice!:twothumbs


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 17, 2009)

The new logo is WAY cool!!! :twothumbs



I like it with any of the skins, but is best with Heavy Metal...which works for me.


----------



## qip (Oct 17, 2009)

this place is an addictive drug , the pill is fitting 


as for not blending with default skin, just match the default blue to darker blue rays if its easy then it will match


----------



## qip (Oct 18, 2009)

perfect skin


----------



## petrev (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi

With New Logo :candle: . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . and with Blue drop shadow from CPFG/CPFMP Logo





.


----------



## LEDninja (Oct 18, 2009)

I wonder how it would look if the light blob is moved a little to the left so it does not wipe out the *Can*dlepowerforums


----------



## jch79 (Oct 18, 2009)

Maybe it's just me, but I like the old/original logo more. :shrug:


----------



## petrev (Oct 18, 2009)

LEDninja said:


> I wonder how it would look if the light blob is moved a little to the left so it does not wipe out the *Can*dlepowerforums


 
Low-Def

So it lost the black drop shadow of the original.
Greta would be working with nice Hi-Def images no doubt.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 18, 2009)

Greta said:


> Craig... I'm not a big fan of huge banner-type images in siglines. I don't mind the ones like Aircraft800's because they are temporary. But one's like yours? Annoying to me. Takes up too much valuable real estate in a thread... over and over and over...



I've edited my signature line...any better?
If it's still too large for you then I can easily resize it.


----------



## Greta (Oct 18, 2009)

The_LED_Museum said:


> I've edited my signature line...any better?
> If it's still too large for you then I can easily resize it.


Craig... I was not referring to you in that post. I was talking to csshih. But thank you for editing your sig-pic as well... MUCH better! :twothumbs


----------



## greenlight (Oct 18, 2009)

The shirt design is OK, but I would prefer one without the huge CPF centered under the neck. 

Also, the CPF part is centered and the full title appears right justified. The lens flare isn't centered and the three elements don't appear to belong together. The lens flare/candlepowerforums design is simple and is enough for the design to be not too busy.


----------



## ARA (Oct 18, 2009)

Great work with the logo, am glad that Greta decided that change can be good. Way to go. Looks a lot better IMHO


----------



## WadeF (Oct 18, 2009)

The new logo is an improvement for sure, but what is the reason for sticking with the pill shape? Just curious.


----------



## Greta (Oct 18, 2009)

Wade... that is explained further back in this thread...


----------



## Big_Ed (Oct 18, 2009)

I think there needs to be just a little space between the letters "CPF". At first glance when I first saw it, I thought the "C" looked like a lower case "a" because it's butted right up to the "P". The font is not right to me as well. It seems to have less character than some of the others I've seen in this thread.


----------



## WadeF (Oct 18, 2009)

Greta said:


> Wade... that is explained further back in this thread...



Found it. Didn't realize so many thought "pill" when they thought of CPF.  I always think "CPF", CPF being the most important part of the logo in my mind. The blue pill always made me cringe, and I'm just trying to give my honest opinion here.  The new logo is less cringe inducing for sure.


----------



## gsxrac (Oct 19, 2009)

I REALLY like the new logo. Especially since I only wear dark colors the new logo looks better and "more manly" on a black tee. When will the new logo be available on stuff? I just went to order a tee for myself and a onesie and bib for my son (dont need it till the end ov November tho) and it looks like everything is still sporting the old logo?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 19, 2009)

I like the new logo and I love the pic of the shirt a few posts up! Nice and big, reads like you are proud of the forum. Way to go.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Aircraft800 (Oct 19, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> I like the new logo and I love the pic of the shirt a few posts up! Nice and big, reads like you are proud of the forum. Way to go.
> :thumbsup:


 
+1 It looks great on a black shirt when you drop the background! Order me up one!


----------



## Greta (Oct 20, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> When will the new logo be available on stuff?


 
Soon, I hope! But not as soon as I'd planned. I'm currently sitting in a coffee shop with my netbook just to do my homework that is due today because the DSL going into my house went FUBAR last night... :scowl: Hopefully, it will be restored by the end of today... :candle:


----------



## gsxrac (Oct 22, 2009)

Greta said:


> Soon, I hope! But not as soon as I'd planned. I'm currently sitting in a coffee shop with my netbook just to do my homework that is due today because the DSL going into my house went FUBAR last night... :scowl: Hopefully, it will be restored by the end of today... :candle:



Well good luck! I know the feeling! Comcast has been a little shotty lately at my house. Luckily the fiancee's ISP has been going strong! Keep us updated on how the switchover to the new logo goes and let me know when I can go spend some money :naughty:


----------



## Greta (Oct 24, 2009)

Wondering what you all think of this? CPF logo on white shirt. It's a bit of a PITA to get the design right for a white background. Haven't tried the black background yet... trying to do one thing at a time, get that right, then move on to the next.


----------



## Empath (Oct 24, 2009)

It looks good to me.
Quite impressive.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## Greta (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm going to start a new thread in the Announcement forum to further discuss this.


----------



## Greta (Oct 25, 2009)

Discussion thread started HERE. Input welcome!


----------

